# Meo Internet problems



## Kirito94

Oke.
So.. Let's get started. Be me a 19 year old boy, have a ps4 and 25mb internet per second. Get's an ps4 and be a huge otaku and final fantasy nerd. Decided to buy Final Fantasy XIV a realm reborn a MMORPG on the ps4. I did a speedtest and i kid you not, it's 0.10mb instead of 25 mb. How am i supposed to play it on that kind of 1997 internet? Decided to go to Meo tomorrow asking, what the frick mate. Any possible solutions?


----------



## canoeman

You must do a speedtest using :: Portugal Telecom :: Teste de Velocidade Banda Larga PT's own site they won't accept any other, keep a record each one has a reference number, how are you supoosed to play it very very slowly


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi kirito.

Meo is more trouble than it is worth!!! Ours was DIALUP SPEED!!! 

Unless you have access to FIBRA and are near to a reply station it is hopeless. We are 7.5kms from ours in A Dos Francos


----------



## Kirito94

Thank i'll try that out and yeah i don't think i will be playing an MMO with that kind of internet without throwing something xD, i think i'm like 2.3 km from mines an yeah meo is only trouble -.-


----------



## siobhanwf

Maybe it might be possible to upgrade to fibre. Make a fuss and maybe they will offer circa to you.


----------



## Kirito94

I tried that speedtest out but it still says 0.10 mb, could've know when downloading the walking dead and kill la kill i added them like 2 days ago lol still not done. And i hope so my mom is usually great in making a fuss xD


----------



## canoeman

*The importance with this speed test is that PT/Sapo/Meo will accept it* they *won't* accept other tests as proof of low speeds

If you're still trying to download these games suggest you cancel and start again it could be the site you're downloading from that could be causing problem especially if a torrent site


----------



## notlongnow

Two points:

1. Meo is a big firm with thousands of customers. For all the people hating on it, there are plenty who are perfectly happy, including us, who get 7MB all the time, and our family who live (oddly) in a more rural location and get 16MB (both ADSL). Just like Sky and Virgin in the UK, Meo will never please everyone.

2. To the original poster, there's no point in running a speed test unless there's NOTHING ELSE AT ALL going on on your Internet connection. Stop all downloads, disconnect any other devices using your wireless, and completely close any file sharing software.

If you're still getting 0.1MB download speed, have a think about just how much you may have downloaded this month using the connection. If it's a lot (i.e. several game sized downloads) Meo may have throttled your speed right down for breaching a fair usage policy.


----------



## dstump

Just thought I’d throw in a little techie stuff on broadband connectivity and what to take into consideration with ‘advertised’ speeds, since what you read is not always what you get. 

Some providers advertise speeds of “up to…”, which effectively means 10% of users can achieve the advertised speed, or put another way up to 90% of users will not achieve. 

One or all of the following will have an impact on Internet speeds: 

the type of connectivity (optical fibre or ASDL – old telephone copper cables), 
distance from the exchange (the closer the better).
the contention ratio (the number of users in the neighbourhood sharing the same broadband connection as you. As a rule of thumb a ratio of 50:1 is a target for residential connection).
type of contract (unlimited or capped, understand what you have signed up for).
type of Internet traffic (some providers will ‘throttle’ certain types of traffic at peak periods like ‘peer to peer’ downloading i.e. torrents. Some providers ‘throttle’ as a means of policing a ‘fair use policy’ (FUP) against bandwidth bandits, trouble is there is seldom a clear definition of FUP.). 
time of day, day of the week, (obvious peak periods). 
when using wifi at home the equipment in your home the broadband link is connected to (the latest/fastest wifi standard is 802.11n, some older router equipment may only have 802.11b/g standard protocol, which will not operate at the faster capabilities of 802.11n). 
the provider (basically how capable is the provider either from a customer service perspective or technically).

Last but not least, remember when running a speed test is capturing traffic as a 'snapshot' in time. To get a better picture tests need to be repeated at a variety of times and days.

Not sure whether this will help Kirito94’s quest against the Garlean Empire, but may add a little more insight into the idiosyncrasies of broadband connectivity.


----------



## travelling-man

I'm far from being an expert but another factor seems to be the speed of the laptop/tablet etc being used.

We've just taken a new fibre optic deal with MEO and are currently getting about 30 mbps so a pretty fast connection. However, if I play Filmon or BBC I player etc on my laptop it's still a little jerky and not great quality but if we play it on my wife's laptop then it's pretty much perfect. 

My laptop is about 6 years old and her's is just a few months old. 

I've tried running a defrag and a registry cleaner etc on mine and it did help a little but not much........ my guess is my CPU is a little slow and it's that, that's causing the problem.


----------



## siobhanwf

That really is a good pointer TM..... so it will be an excuse to go shopping LOL


----------



## travelling-man

siobhanwf said:


> That really is a good pointer TM..... so it will be an excuse to go shopping LOL


Ja. you might be right....... the problem is I haven't had any other problems at all with this laptop and it galls me to spend money on a new one when there's nothing else wrong with this one....... I don't know if it's possible but I t might be possible for me to just do a CPU upgrade.


----------



## canoeman

In computer terms 6 year is a lifetime, check your RAM memory enlarging or renewing can be a cheap fix

Don't disagree with dstumps comments but in Portugal location and what's available to you is the key
PT/Sapo any distance above 3kms from your local exchange will give you problems

PT/Meo if you're lucky enough to have direct FO connection then it's cost rather than speed
PT/Meo final connection via traditional copper cable then speed & cost an issue

Personally I don't like PT's version of customer service and have found it terrible nor do I like that they never actually tell you all and lots of information is hidden and only becomes apparent when there's a problem or the the bills increase without warning

Zon & Vodafone both can offer same as PT/Meo

Dongle every Dongle connection is subject to FUP and download/throttling regulated by ANACOM

The fixed wireless routers like WoW don't have same FUP issues


----------



## travelling-man

Ja, I appreciate 6 years is a long time for a laptop but the battery still goes for over 4 hours & it NEVER gives me any hassle at all so I'm reluctant to ditch it.......... which perhaps makes me a tight git. 

Or maybe I'm just working on the principle of if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## dstump

Hi TM, 

I fear you may need to bite the bullet and go for another laptop/tablet. Taking Moore’s law in to consideration, whereby he observed the number of transistors on a processor doubles approximately every two years, your six year old box is a dinosaur in relative terms of multimedia PC evolution. 

Defragging the HDD will have no effect on streaming Filmon. The areas that are of more significance are: CPU, size of memory, video card and its on-board memory. However, I expect the laptop is still perfectly adequate for watching video files and playing preloaded media, word processing and spread sheets, oh, not forgetting general web browsing. But not much good if you in a MMORPG or multiplayer combat flight simulator gaming environment. It really depends on what you are expecting from your end user device.


----------



## dstump

Oops, a little bit of duplication with CM, I hadn't read the previous post.


----------



## baldilocks

Try having nothing particular running on your machine and look at the "disk operating" light, it should not be almost continuously flickering. Assuming you are using any form of Windows make sure that the "Indexing service" is turned off.  This is one of those MS compulsory add-ons (unless you disable it) that they claim speeds up searching. How often do you use "Search"? Quite, I guess your answer was "not often". Turn off indexing. It may mean that, when you do a search, it will take a few seconds, maybe minutes longer but you will notice a great increase in speed for every other task you try to perform.


----------



## travelling-man

I use the laptop for simple surfing and word processing/writing but nothing else. I don't play games at all and the tec-spec is Intel (R) Core (TM) 2 Solo CPU U3500 [email protected] 1.40 GHz With a memory of 2.00 GB - Whatever the hell that means! LOL


----------



## dstump

TM, it simply means the laptop does what you want it to do, you've saved a pot load of cash on buying something you don't need and last but not least you are safe from the threat of the Garlean Empire and Beastmen.


----------



## travelling-man

The only complaint I have with it is that it's a tad jerky and slow when I play Filmon or I player but if I might be able to get a CPU upgrade to cure that, I'll ask my local computer shop about it.

This one is an Acer & I've gotta say, it's been so reliable, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another of the same make when I do have to change it.


----------



## canoeman

CPU upgrade not the easy or cheap answer, your motherboard might not take it, you need to know CPU socket et al plus, the stutter is more likly to be drivers, soundcard, usb networker which on laptops are best left alone as their built into motherboard as a cheap fix look at a RAM upgrade, run this site it'll tell you what you've got and what you can improve too RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com

After that it really gets techie, try this to point you in the right direction DPC Latency Checker - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Easier and cheaper option is to bypass laptop and get on of the android boxes that connect to router and TV


----------



## baldilocks

On my PC I have a USB memory stick that is used as additional memory, it's called "ReadyBoost" and gives me another 4Gb of memory to play with. I don't know if that might be an option.


----------



## canoeman

It increases your RAM memory but is slower to access than true RAM if you've +512mb of RAM unlikely to be of any benefit and needs to be a "fast" USB for any effect, very doubtful it'd improve streaming or stuttering, me I can't access Filmon at all now


----------



## travelling-man

I've also got a new Samsung Tablet 10.1 but it seems the only way I can get that to play filmon onto the TV is to spend UKP70 on a cable and there's no way on God's earth, I'll be held to ransom like that.


----------



## canoeman

They start a £6 on Amazon or £18 if you want Samsung


----------



## travelling-man

canoeman said:


> They start a £6 on Amazon or £18 if you want Samsung


 They do indeed but each cable is type specific and the cheapest I can find that'll play TV on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 was around £70 or so......... unless of course I'm reading it wrongly.


----------



## canoeman

This is a Samsung one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-HDT..._sbs_ce_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=079111NBZMQ6KG9ZJJ2W
or you could use a cheapy like this Guilty Gadgets ® - Usb Female Port Otg Cable Adapter: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics and a StarTech DisplayPort to HDMI Video Adapter Converter: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

they'll have them here just easier to show on Amazon


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks...... I must have missed the guilty gadgets one...... the Samsung one says not for Galaxy Tab 2 but as the guily secrets one is a lot cheaper, that's even better!

As always, your help is invaluable!


----------



## Galway

*Meo Internet Problems*

Has anyone tried using Chromecast saves all that cable stuff.


----------



## canoeman

After reading some reviews on Chromecast a few weeks back can't see any point to it yes it plugs into a HDMI socket but it also needs a power source, certainly better options out there that are far more than just a streaming device


----------

